# Good "beginner" monitor or tegu.



## boxers1997 (Jul 22, 2013)

My boyfriend has decided he wants a monitor or a tegu, but he doesn't plan on getting it until 4 years from now when he comes home from the marines otherwise I would be the
Primary caretaker for it, not him. And he doesn't want to come home to a full grown sav or b&w that's hardly accostomed to him, that sort of thing. I have educated him well on tegu husbandry, so he knows a good amount about tegus and some about monitors. I know no monitor/tegu is really a"beginner" one, but he doesn't want something like a 6-7 foot aggressive nile. (Thank god) I was just hoping to get some feed back since I dont want to be taking care of his monitor and my argentine and soon to have blackthroat for the next 4 years. Lol.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 23, 2013)

I haven't kept monitors in a very long time. I do think tegus are good for people already experiencd with reptiles. I consider them to be an intermediate species of reptile if beardies, ball pythons, corn snakes are beginner level.


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 23, 2013)

Savs, water, [insert color] throat, and most tree monitors are generally poor choices when it comes to choosing a first monitor. Generally they require very specific care, and are not very forgiving in husbandry errors.

Tegus, unfortunately, are very forgiving in their care - which is one reason they're cared for poorly so often. Many keepers don't recognize the issues present or consider it normal for their animal to die at 5 or 6 years old.

But I digress - I think the most important question is what sort of animal is your boyfriend looking for? He wants a monitor - that suggests to me he wants an animal he can watch do lizardly things and mostly be hands-off. This is a different perspective than many people, but it's one that I've learned to appreciate much more through time. 

Or would he be more interested in an animal that he can interact with more often? Tegus are remarkable in my opinion for their tolerance of humans. Individuality certainly plays part in this, though speaking strictly from my personal experience they don't become as easily stressed as many other reptiles. This makes them much more likely candidates for a more hands on or wander around type animal. Assuming you live in the right area or maintain correct conditions in your home.

It would seem as though he doesn't want something very large?

Of any monitor I would say is a 'beginner' I would say a form of ackie. They have mostly simple husbandry, they're very curious, entertaining and stay small.


----------



## boxers1997 (Jul 24, 2013)

He's more interested in something that isn't going to be massive like a water or any of the albigs, around 4-5ft max and something he can handle often and that tolerate interaction, like an argentine. He may be interested in the reds or extreme giant/chocoan because of the size and tempernment but he doesn't know what they are so I'll have to show him.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 24, 2013)

Well lucky for you, there's lots of tegu hatchlings available right now so you have many to choose from!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 24, 2013)

A great beginner monitor would be red or yellow Ackies. Still wouldnt be a cuddly pet, but definately a very cool species!


----------



## KABIKANO (Aug 1, 2013)

4 years from now is a long time. He may even re-enlist...


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol I agree in 4 years from now he might not want one...but monitors are alot larger then tegus and are different when it comes to personality : ).... My monitors can be a bit fussy at times but at the same time you get what you put in...my tegus are awesome and so as the monitors but they have they're grumpy days...ackies are good beginner monitors but not really much for handling and I think tegus aren't bad beginner reptiles but the more experience you have the better...Colombian black and whites stay a good size and golds stay small Aswell but can be more flighty and argentine black and whites and argentine reds get the biggest out of all the tegus and the blue tegus also stay a good size...it all depends on his preference I'm sure he will do just fine! Good luck!


----------

